# Places to Purchase Photography Equipment



## guitarman (Mar 29, 2004)

I've decided to buy a Nikon D50. There are so many places online to purchase this kind of stuff. Can people share their good and bad experiences with online camera retailers? I'm not necessarily looking for the cheapest place, but one that will ship me top notch equipment quickly, at a fair price, and will be there to help in case I need to return something. Thanks.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I've used Ritz Camera, Adorama and BuyDig with good experiences from all.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Ritz has free shipping, no tax and isn't a cheesy NYC electronics storefront.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

B&H Photo in NYC. Probably the most reputable place going. You might save a very small amount more elsewhere but doubtful you'll get the integrity and customer support these folks offer. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home/


----------



## bronch (Sep 7, 2006)

I've used B&H and have had good experiences.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

B&H, J&R and Adorama in NYC are good.

Fear the rest of the NYC retailers...


----------



## ZM Blue Devil (Jun 4, 2006)

B&H great service and very reputable.:thumbup:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Go to pricegrabber.com to get a good comparison of the mail order houses vs prices.

The NY mail order houses all play games with shipping/no shipping charges. You need to look and the bottom line, and be careful with buying their "packages". Make sure you get a good deal and that you want all the stuff they packaged.

I bought my Nikon D70s w/ 18-70mm Lens from Abe's of Maine (NYC?) because they were the lowest price, with good luck. I bought an extra battery for $60, but I found that similar battery costs $40. I called and negotiated a refund of $20 to my CC, rather than returning the battery for full refund. That transaction took a few phone calls, but in the end I got the credit.

Then I bought the 70-300 lens from B&H with similar good luck.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

B&H or Adorama.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I mostly use B&H. I have also used Adorama (site is clumsy), Roberts Imaging (not really an ecommerce vendor, but they had the best price around when I bought my D2X), J&R, and Calumet.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I get my prints done at Adorama, they're great, but B&H is cheaper. Don't let them talk you into buying any extra crap, I think they called me to do that when I bought my D50.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I actually got my D50 kit from the local Circuit City.
Then a few months later they were the only place online I could find the 18-200 VR lens so I used them again.

Accessories and Leicas from B&H Photo.


----------



## guitarman (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I went with B&H based on your recommendations. Can't wait to start taking pictures!


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

I've used One Call for several purchases. They're great. Honest, good pricing and quick delivery! They also don't push add on stuff on you.


----------



## guitarman (Mar 29, 2004)

Perfect experience with B&H. Good pricing, easy ordering using their website, well packaged, and very fast shipping. Obviously I'm still learning about the features of the D50, but so far I like what I see. Thanks again for the help. I'm looking forward to joining in on the discussions about digital photography.

Btw, the first picture I took with my new camera was of my golden retriever. The next one was of my BMW.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I agree about B&H. I have ordered a lot of gear from them in the last 5 years, and I have never had a single problem.

Good luck with your new Nik*n!


.


----------



## SharkD (May 4, 2004)

I used to buy quite a bit of equipment from Adorama, but over the last 5 years or so, I've almost exclusively purchased from B&H. (I'd say on the order of $15-20k in orders.) Never had a problem.

Calumet and Berger Brothers are also high quality shops.


----------

